# Connecter 3 écrans sur un macbook pro ?



## owi (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je veux faire acquisition de 3 écrans d'ordinateur samsung. Actuellement, j'ai un macbook pro.

Je me demandais si à l'aide d'un commutateur comme : http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-Premium-wireless-adapter/dp/B0049SCB2Y/ref=pd_sim_e_28 ou autres, il était possible de brancher les 3 écrans en même temps.
Enfin je veux dire, est-ce que le mac supporte 3 écrans si on a les adaptateurs nécessaire ? et si je branche un adaptateur HDMI au commutateur la qualité serait-elle bonne ?


Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

slt

c'est un switch ton truc, donc ça peut pas activer 3 ecrans en meme temps! 
ça fait apparaitre sur un ecran 3 sources en commutant chacune d'elle qd tu lui dit! 


d'ailleurs faut d'abord se poser la question sii le MBP accepterait 3 sources en même temps! 
et ça je suis pas sûr du tout ! 

la seule solution que je vois pour l'instant (c'est à vérifier) c'est le thunderbolt et qui coute une blinde!


----------



## owi (23 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse.

Oui je viens de voir que c'est un "switch" mais enfait ma question avec un adaptateur multi vga ou hdmi est-ce que le macbook supporte 2 écrans externe ?


----------



## anneee (23 Janvier 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici, le Macbook Pro supporte jusqu'à 3 moniteurs avec cet adaptateur.

J'espère que ces liens t'aideront.


----------



## tibo (28 Février 2022)

Bonjour, je souhaite savoir si avec un macbook pro 2012 peut-on connecter trois écrans externes en fermant le capot de son mac ?

Je souhaite avoir un setup avec 3 écrans de la même dimension, car plus agréable pour le travail, et fermer le capot du mac avec de ne pas être encombré.

Merci d’avance pour vos retours


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2022)

tibo a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite savoir si avec un macbook pro 2012 peut-on connecter trois écrans externes en fermant le capot de son mac ?


Non :
Supports an HDMI-compatible device while using one Thunderbolt display or support for two Thunderbolt displays
Display Modes    Dual display extended, video mirroring, and AirPlay Mirroring

(et ça, c'est pour le 15" qui dispose d'une CG dédiée - le 13" n'en dispose pas !).


----------



## tibo (28 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non :
> Supports an HDMI-compatible device while using one Thunderbolt display or support for two Thunderbolt displays
> Display Modes    Dual display extended, video mirroring, and AirPlay Mirroring
> 
> (et ça, c'est pour le 15" qui dispose d'une CG dédiée - le 13" n'en dispose pas !).


Ok merci pour votre retour !!
Je peux ajouter seulement deux écrans si j'ai bien compris, mais pas trois !!


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2022)

tibo a dit:


> Je peux ajouter seulement deux écrans si j'ai bien compris, mais pas trois !!


Yep. La résolution ne sera pas terrible :
Up to 1920 by 1080 pixels (HDMI) Up to 2560 by 1600 pixels (Thunderbolt)

Quel modèle de Mac as tu exactement ?
(mid-2012 ? retina ou pas retina ? 13" ou 15" ?)


----------



## tibo (28 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Yep. La résolution ne sera pas terrible :
> Up to 1920 by 1080 pixels (HDMI) Up to 2560 by 1600 pixels (Thunderbolt)
> 
> Quel modèle de Mac as tu exactement ?
> (mid-2012 ? retina ou pas retina ? 13" ou 15" ?)



Ok, c'est pour travailler donc pas trop grave lol
Mi 2012 13" retina je ne sais pas


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2022)

tibo a dit:


> Ok, c'est pour travailler donc pas trop grave lol
> Mi 2012 13" retina je ne sais pas


OK, voilà pour le 13" :

Support for up to two Thunderbolt displaysDisplay ModesDual display extended, video mirroring, and AirPlay MirroringExternal ResolutionUp to 2560 by 1600 pixels


Toujours 2 écrans en Thunderbolt. Attention, c'est le chipset graphique qui sera à la manoeuvre, je ne sais pas si cela sera réactif, ou pas…


----------



## tibo (28 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK, voilà pour le 13" :
> 
> Support for up to two Thunderbolt displaysDisplay ModesDual display extended, video mirroring, and AirPlay MirroringExternal ResolutionUp to 2560 by 1600 pixels
> 
> ...


Ok merci pour ton expertise. 
En gros mon mac est trop faible pour coupler 2 écrans externes, il va falloir changer de mac pour faire un setup correcte  mdr


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2022)

tibo a dit:


> En gros mon mac est trop faible pour coupler 2 écrans externes, il va falloir changer de mac pour faire un setup correcte  mdr


Disons qu'il est quand même indiqué :
Support for up to two Thunderbolt displays

donc ta machine devrait pouvoir les gérer. Mais dans quelles conditions de fluidité, je ne sais pas. J'ai un doute car tu n'as pas de CG dédiée, mais si tu as les écrans, tu devrais pouvoir tester.


----------



## tibo (28 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disons qu'il est quand même indiqué :
> Support for up to two Thunderbolt displays
> 
> donc ta machine devrait pouvoir les gérer. Mais dans quelles conditions de fluidité, je ne sais pas. J'ai un doute car tu n'as pas de CG dédiée, mais si tu as les écrans, tu devrais pouvoir tester.


Ok merci, non je n'ai pas encore les écrans, je voulais être sûr de moi avant d'acheter tout le matos.
Après, c'est pour de la bureautique donc ça devrait fonctionner sans trop de problèmes !! Merci à toi


----------

